# Philippines to Open 5 Bases to US Forces



## tomahawk6 (20 Mar 2016)

PI defense trumps nationalism.Its a good move.The US wont be establishing permanent bases,just rotating assets through existing PI bases.

http://www.military.com/daily-news/2016/03/19/us-philippines-announce-locations-covered-by-defense-pact.html

The locations are at Antonio Bautista Air Base on western Palawan island, which faces the hotly disputed Spratly islands in the South China Sea; Lumbia Air Base on southern Mindanao island; Basa Air Base and Fort Magsaysay, north of the capital, Manila; and Mactan-Benito Ebuen Air Base on Cebu.


----------



## CougarKing (20 Mar 2016)

Older thread here for your reference:

US, Philippines reach 10-year agreement on use of Philippine bases by US forces


----------

